# Sub-forums?



## holocron (Mar 12, 2006)

Hey Folks.. I've noticed how popular the marine section is becoming and was wondering if you wanted the section broken up into a couple different sub forums? I'd be happy to do so!

Let me know.


----------



## Sunstar (Jul 29, 2008)

It would be great to break it up into things like equipmrnt, problems, tankthreads. It's really getting popular. thanks to the great people at GTAA. I might have never got my feet salty.


----------



## 50seven (Feb 14, 2010)

Soon, maybe. 

Not many though, something like:
1. General Discussion & Equipment
2. Marine Livestock
3. Marine Tank Photo Journals


----------



## ///PY_M3 (Dec 15, 2010)

I agree with keeping it really simple with discussion and tank threads.


----------



## Cypher (Apr 15, 2006)

I think it's still early too break up the marine section. If broken up, it will look like there are less posts and activity which *WILL* lead to less posts and activity. And that will further drive people away. Just keep it as is for now.

edit: Though I do like the new marine photography section where people can show off their tanks, etc...


----------



## sig (Dec 13, 2010)

probably, it make sence to add - "Help to identify" sub forum. In this way it will be easy to find out and do not bother people
Thanks

*100% free webcam site! | Awesome chicks and it is absolutely free! | Watch free live sex cam - easy as 1-2-3*


----------



## 50seven (Feb 14, 2010)

Looking at the increase in activity over the last few weeks, I think it was time to add a few. I think the 4 new categories are good, and will fill out; don't add any more categories though.



sig said:


> probably, it make sence to add - "Help to identify" sub forum. In this way it will be easy to find out and do not bother people
> Thanks


I was thinking of working on an identification sticky for the Fish and corals category... I just need to get around to it...


----------



## gucci17 (Oct 11, 2007)

There has been a surge of interest in the Marine forum but I still think it's too early. I would hate for it to die off so soon from expanding too hastily.

IF subforums do get created, let's only start with a few....


~~~Oops...I just realized subforums were already created.~~~

Maybe you can change the Marine Photography forum to a Photography / Journal forum?


----------



## PACMAN (Mar 4, 2010)

i dunno, I'm not a fan of the subsections. But that's just me


----------



## BettaBeats (Jan 14, 2010)

glad the section was broken up! lots of good, organized content.


----------

